# lowrance structure scan Question?



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

OK 

I have an HDS 7. I want to add Structure scan. This is why I am not sure about it. I dont have a bass boat. I have an 8 foot pond Prowler like the ones at bass pro. My concern is I will be wasting money and the Structure Scan will not work because I am only moving at slow speeds. Acording to the people at Bass Pro they say there is no issue. I cant really find any info on what speed you need to be running at. I find multiple sites that say less than 10 mph but nothing that says minimum speed. Any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

it works at idle speed on my boat, it works also with the trolling motor on high. i dont know what your top speed is but if you can go above 2mph, you will be happy.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Since the technology is the same, under .5 mph there is too much back feed. There are alot of forum groups on SS and SI. Take BPS advise with a grain of salt. They want to sell the products. Ask them what boat they have and what sounder they have. 

As for mounting on a boat like that, I would wonder about transduser location and side interference.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

everything I've read said you won't have any problems.
Look at BBG Marine (Brian)online for a good price plus now with $50 rebate.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks for all the info. ANyone else with any experienc or information. I would appreciate it.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

here is the info on the rebate going on till late March. click on the very bottom box on the right. also bass boat central has a lowrance section. http://www.lowrance.com/upgrade?X.src=FLWUU3BTSW


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

ok here is the other forum great guys lots of info. http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=13


----------

